# 3d projectors: Which one do you choose and why?



## mason dixon (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying to decide on the Optoma GT700, Acer 5360, and Viewsonic PJD6531W. Feel free to list any others that are similar that I left off.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

"3D content, 3D glasses and an appropriately equipped PC are also required to display 3D images."

I think there's a catch here... The only real 3D stuff I have seen have been the ultra hi end units like the DPI and the Runco units.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

Be careful with 3D on front projection. Almost all that I saw at CEDIA were not something I could watch. The best low cost option for 3D I have seen is the Panasonic VT25 plasma. If you can afford it the DPI projectors had the best 3D, but they are very expensive. Sony and JVC were very poor at 3D.


----------



## mason dixon (Sep 8, 2010)

I decided to go with a dual projection passive 3d system


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I went with the Optoma HD66 so I could experiment with home made 3D videos fairly cheaply and find out how feasible 3D really is. Later I will likely upgrade to 1080p.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would like to know what the HD67 is like as that is 3D ready. You can add the new 3D XL to use sky 3D, bluray and PS3. Has anyone bought one off these projectors. I currently own a pioneer 508XD and would like to sell it to buy one but I would be using the projector solely for TV and film use. I also need a projector that I can use in normal daylight. Is this possible.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

umr said:


> Be careful with 3D on front projection. Almost all that I saw at CEDIA were not something I could watch. The best low cost option for 3D I have seen is the Panasonic VT25 plasma. If you can afford it the DPI projectors had the best 3D, but they are very expensive. Sony and JVC were very poor at 3D.


Could you please elaborate on why you couldn't watch it?

I've seen RealD 3D in theatres -- but have yet to get a chance to see what consumer projector 3D looks like...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Could you please elaborate on why you couldn't watch it?
> 
> I've seen RealD 3D in theatres -- but have yet to get a chance to see what consumer projector 3D looks like...


3d creates more problems than the value it adds. The image quality suffers from a lack of brightness, artifacts, lack of focus, etc. I wholeheartedly agreed with Roger Ebert:



> I have the sense that younger Hollywood is losing the instinctive feeling for story and quality that generations of executives possessed. It’s all about the marketing.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not crazy about RealD/3D in theatres either....... It doesn't add much. I found myself missing the clarity and brilliance of a non-3D image the last movie I saw.

I was just curious if it was..........that much worse than theatres? (I know we're kind of going from a low benchmark to begin with)


----------



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm not crazy about RealD/3D in theatres either....... It doesn't add much. I found myself missing the clarity and brilliance of a non-3D image the last movie I saw.
> 
> I was just curious if it was..........that much worse than theatres? (I know we're kind of going from a low benchmark to begin with)


Yeah, out of the 7 times I saw Avatar in the theaters, only 2 of them were in 3D. I chose the local theater with the far better sound, awesome comfy seats, huge theater room (only 1 viewing room, not 10 or so like the chain cinemas) and amazing picture. Not only are their prices better and all the other stuff better, but it wasn't packed full of people (one of the times I saw it in 3D, some guy next to me gets a call on his phone... and answers it!)

Just thought I'd add my 2¢


----------



## MikeZas (Feb 27, 2011)

Trick McKaha said:


> I went with the Optoma HD66 so I could experiment with home made 3D videos fairly cheaply and find out how feasible 3D really is. Later I will likely upgrade to 1080p.


Yeah the price is the reason I picked the Optima. I'm not 100% sold on 3D in general so I'm not quite ready to really spend yet. The Ebert quote is dead on, but if it's already a part of a good budget 720p projector I can't complain


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I was loaned a Mitsubishi HC9000 from a HiFi Store over the weekend to test out the amazing 3D. I am hooked. You can read more about my experiences with it HERE.


----------



## Joris (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am new on this forum. 
I have bought a JVC DLA X7 and I had big expectations for both 2D and 3D since I had
read only superlatives in the reviews (fi. trusted reviews).
I am rather happy about the 2D but I have to say that it is uncomprehensible why those projectors
have so many color-spaces to choose from but are not able to offer a preset that matches the original because
that's all we want, no? I am working in a postproduction facility where color grading is done with either 35 mm, DCP ( Master for digital cinemas) and BluRay as outputs. None of the presets of the JVC matches this. I know that I will have to do elaborated calibration after 100 hours but where is my reference point? The THX setting?
I don't see it...
But the 3D is really disappointing into my eyes. I only looked at one film (Step Up 3) in 3D but I founded it bad. The light output is just not big enough and the image looses al of his power.I am looking on a screen of 3.5 (at base) and one would think that this would be fantastic in terms of involvement.
It wasn't. In my eyes 3d puts you in a tunnel and you are not that much aware anymore of the size of the screen. For me 3D looks much better at home on a good and bright 3D television which is of course not true at all with 2D!

Joris


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I think from an consumer perspective, these projectors will be good enough for many. I don't think for professional grading that any sub 10K product is good enough without allot of work, partially because of the known red and green pushes, not to mention higher then 6500K colour temps these units have. 

The THX mode is supposed to be 6500K (and I think the projector actually locks the CT to 6500K in this mode), however to get a true 6500K will depend on the screen material you happen to be projecting onto as not all screens reflect equal amounts of RGB. 

As for the 3D aspect, I would say that the glasses actually shift the colour temp down and that whilst the projector seems to switch to high lamp mode that it also needs to shift the colour temp up as well to compensate. The challenge is, how does one measure the CT of the glasses?


----------



## Joris (Apr 8, 2011)

Mark Techer said:


> I think from an consumer perspective, these projectors will be good enough for many. I don't think for professional grading that any sub 10K product is good enough without allot of work, partially because of the known red and green pushes, not to mention higher then 6500K colour temps these units have.
> 
> The THX mode is supposed to be 6500K (and I think the projector actually locks the CT to 6500K in this mode), however to get a true 6500K will depend on the screen material you happen to be projecting onto as not all screens reflect equal amounts of RGB.
> 
> As for the 3D aspect, I would say that the glasses actually shift the colour temp down and that whilst the projector seems to switch to high lamp mode that it also needs to shift the colour temp up as well to compensate. The challenge is, how does one measure the CT of the glasses?


Hello Marc

Of course, I am aware that we are speaking about a consumer projector. The JVC X7 is indeed very enjoyable in 2D but why all those color-modes to choose from if none of them refers to something valuable? And what does mean aTHX-certification in that regard if it cannot match the X'Y'Z' LUT specified by the DCI for all DCM's? The white point specified by the DCI is x, 3140 y, 3510 which corresponds to a color temperature of 6300K, and this is the value set on our Barco DP90P in the grading room although this projector can be set up to 9500K. The difference is not there and the 6500K in the THXsetting from the JVC will do. I have the same Stewart SnoMatte screen as in the grading room as well.
I am surely used to a too good image but nevertheless I hd expected more accuracy of my new JVC X7.
The 3D is just not good for many reasons but I didn't buy the projector for that purpose. The glasses doesn't have an effect on the Color Temperature itself, they are grey neutral and you can measure them by holding your color temperature meter behind them pointing to the screen.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Joris said:


> Hello Marc
> 
> Of course, I am aware that we are speaking about a consumer projector. The JVC X7 is indeed very enjoyable in 2D but why all those color-modes to choose from if none of them refers to something valuable?


I understand and am frustrated by this myself. If the goal is to recreate the image that the studio intended us to see, then there should be just one setting. As consumers, we like to have a choice and the manufactures have certainly given us that, even if most consumers don't understand the choices they have been given. These issues have been around since the introduction of colour video displays and sadly will continue to be with us for many years to come. 



> And what does mean aTHX-certification in that regard if it cannot match the X'Y'Z' LUT specified by the DCI for all DCM's? The white point specified by the DCI is x, 3140 y, 3510 which corresponds to a color temperature of 6300K, and this is the value set on our Barco DP90P in the grading room although this projector can be set up to 9500K. The difference is not there and the 6500K in the THXsetting from the JVC will do. I have the same Stewart SnoMatte screen as in the grading room as well.


The purpose of the THX mode is to ensure that the product can meet certain criteria. It also takes much of the guess work out of setting up the display by plug -N - play consumers. Personally, I think it would be better to simply not give consumers the wide range of choices. If they don't know any better, why give them a choice? 



> I am surely used to a too good image but nevertheless I hd expected more accuracy of my new JVC X7.
> The 3D is just not good for many reasons but I didn't buy the projector for that purpose. The glasses doesn't have an effect on the Color Temperature itself, they are grey neutral and you can measure them by holding your color temperature meter behind them pointing to the screen.


I don't own a JVC projector myself, so the next time I visit my friend, I will have to see what measurements I get from the colorimeter for the glasses.


----------

